# tvlog - help with errors



## TK2006 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have noticed my tvlog located at /var/logs is getting quite large. It is at 45 MB and rapidly increasing in size.

It seems like every 10 seconds the log writes the following error:
Dec 19 17:45:52 (none) ApgCamInterfaceBase[226]: FindServerObject: scanner found nothing at A00000000, err = 0x0
Dec 19 17:45:52 (none) ApgExprEvaluator[226]: DoEvaluate() returned err = errDbNotFound, setting result to zero

Does anyone know what this is or how to correct it? I have been searching these forums for a few hours and can't find anything.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if you haven't done so, I'd reboot (tivo will probably clear the log, so if you think there's important info in there, you could ftp it off, first)

if the messages continue, you may want to force a gsod to see if there's an issue in MFS


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> if you haven't done so, I'd reboot (tivo will probably clear the log, so if you think there's important info in there, you could ftp it off, first)
> 
> if the messages continue, you may want to force a gsod to see if there's an issue in MFS


There's a thread over at DDB about this. This is happening to a lot of people, and nobody is sure why as of yet.

And if you don't reboot, Tivo will, because at the rate these pile up, it doesn't take long for /var to fill. Of course, /var will get wiped when that happens...


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

actually, var shouldn't be wiped... it purges logs first, and that should bring the space in var back within acceptable limits, so it *shouldn't* have to perform a wipe. (ymmv)

edit: I just checked and all 3 of my HDVR2s running 6.2 have this showing up. But it's not causing a tivo reboot, apparently syslogd is smart enough to auto-purge a runaway log if it gets too big.


----------



## TK2006 (Nov 17, 2006)

I tried the reboot option and the problem still occurs.

I saw that thread over at DDB too. I just decided to add a cron job to wipe the tvlog file daily. Can't figure out the root cause, but at least it won't fill up var and cause issues that way.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

TK2006 said:


> I tried the reboot option and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I saw that thread over at DDB too. I just decided to add a cron job to wipe the tvlog file daily. Can't figure out the root cause, but at least it won't fill up var and cause issues that way.


Any chance you could give a hint as to what the command portion of your cron job looks like? I would like to do this also as well as a cron job to restore a backup of my favorite channels.


----------



## TK2006 (Nov 17, 2006)

First, I would make a backup of your "root" file located here:
/var/spool/cron/crontabs/

Then edit the "root" file

I added these lines to mine:
# Delete the tvlog file if it exists every day at 10:05am cst
05 16 * * * rw; rm /var/log/tvlog; ro; echo "`date` tvlog wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

This sets the file system to read/write, deletes the log file, then sets it back to read-only. Also write a quick line to the cronlog to make sure it's working.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

TK2006 said:


> First, I would make a backup of your "root" file located here:
> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
> 
> Then edit the "root" file
> ...


Thanks! Now that I see the command you used I should have taken a few minutes to try and write it myself because it is fairly obvious and easy.  I'll try not to be so lazy next time.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

of course, if you're doing that, you might as well just have it remove the log at bootup, rather than cron, because by using rm on a log, it stops logging to that file (untill the next reboot)... to clear the log but allow it to continue logging, use

```
cp /dev/null /var/log/tvlog
```


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> of course, if you're doing that, you might as well just have it remove the log at bootup, rather than cron, because by using rm on a log, it stops logging to that file (untill the next reboot)... to clear the log but allow it to continue logging, use
> 
> ```
> cp /dev/null /var/log/tvlog
> ```


Thanks for the linux lesson.  Will use that instead.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> Thanks for the linux lesson.  Will use that instead.


That seems to work. This log fills up fast!!!

If I wanted to wipe these 3 times a day instead of once per day, how would I do that? Like this?

```
05 */3 * * *
```


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not sure if this helps or not but I have noticed that I am getting this on a subbed unit:

```
Dec 22 00:15:07 (none) ApgCamInterfaceBase[227]: FindServerObject: scanner found nothing at A00000000, err = 0x0
Dec 22 00:15:07 (none) ApgExprEvaluator[227]: DoEvaluate() returned err = errDbNotFound, setting result to zero
```
And this on an unsubbed unit:

```
Dec 22 00:20:18 (none) ApgStateMachine[188]: Transition from state ACQUIRE_MARKER to ACQUIRE_MARKER
Dec 22 00:20:20 (none) ApgFrameIter[244]: ApgFrameIter in red dye mode!
Dec 22 00:20:20 (none) ApgFrameIter[244]: reporting redDye: 0x00cf631c 0x00cf6470 0x00cfad84 0x00cfa400 0x013a706c 0x013ce190 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 
Dec 22 00:20:20 (none) ApgSmartSorter[244]: Sorter detected red dye frame--clearing filters 
Dec 22 00:20:20 (none) ApgSmartSorter[189]: reporting redDye: 0x00cfc54c 0x00d1dbfc 0x00d1db78 0x00d04bfc 0x00d0386c 0x00d03760 0x013a706c 0x013ce190 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 
Dec 22 00:20:20 (none) ApgReader[189]: Reader detected red dye frame, clearing filters 
Dec 22 00:20:20 (none) ApgRunlet[188]: Runlet detected red dye
Dec 22 00:20:59 (none) Recorder[242]: Adding check schedule task
Dec 22 00:21:59 (none) Recorder[242]: Adding check schedule task
Dec 22 00:23:59 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 22 00:25:59 (none) last message repeated 2 times
```
Both repeat over and over.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

If your not going to save off / monitor the logs you could also just comment out the line in your /etc/syslog.conf file that relates to tvlog and reboot.

No more tvlog 'logging' that is what I did until this 'problem' is resolved.

From:
local0.info;local0.!err -/var/log/tvlog

To:
#local0.info;local0.!err -/var/log/tvlog


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I just finished a download and install and I was at 3.1.5f and now im at 6.3 A!!!! Damnit, I wanted 6.3 B. Well time to wipe it out and put my 3.1.5f image back on.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

TK2006 said:


> I added these lines to mine:
> # Delete the tvlog file if it exists every day at 10:05am cst
> 05 16 * * * rw; rm /var/log/tvlog; ro; echo "`date` tvlog wiped" >> /var/log/cronlog-main
> 
> This sets the file system to read/write, deletes the log file, then sets it back to read-only. Also write a quick line to the cronlog to make sure it's working.


I know a better solution for the tvlog problem has been proposed, but I thought I'd point out that /var is always mounted rw so there is no need for this portion of the command. Also, I'm fairly confident that "rw" and "ro" aliases don't work in a line in the crontab. You have to use the full command of "mount -o remount,rw" or "mount -o remount,ro". Just my experience.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> I know a better solution for the tvlog problem has been proposed, but I thought I'd point out that /var is always mounted rw so there is no need for this portion of the command. Also, I'm fairly confident that "rw" and "ro" aliases don't work in a line in the crontab. You have to use the full command of "mount -o remount,rw" or "mount -o remount,ro". Just my experience.


Good point about the ro and rw. I've changed my job to exclude those commands. Just so everyone knows, it works either way.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Dmtalon said:


> From:
> local0.info;local0.!err -/var/log/tvlog
> 
> To:
> #local0.info;local0.!err -/var/log/tvlog


This worked well for me...


----------



## twosox (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm having the log problem noted in this thread, but I'm also experiencing a problem with my DirecTiVo where my Season Passes are not being recorded, and the guide data is somehow corrupt.

This is the other thread on the recording/guide issues:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332166

Any chance these two issues are related?

I have 2 Series 2 DirecTiVos -- modified both for networking and multi-room, but only one of them is having the problem (so far).


----------

